# Should i buy it: Talbot autossleeper petrol



## mhairic (Aug 22, 2010)

I am looking to change my camper but not sure if the price is right or if i should stick to diesel.
First one is £5000, a Talbot Autosleeper Talisman GL 1989 on a F plate 76000 miles in good condition, 2 litre petrol.
Second one is a Ford Iveco daily "golden eagle" diesel 2.5.
1990, they are looking for between £7500 and £8500. 55000 miles, years mot. looks in good condition.
Does anyone have any thoughts on either, good or bad   
many thanks to anyone who replys
Mhairi


----------



## BambiOwner (Aug 22, 2010)

I personaly would look at the younger one because I used to have a twenty year old Bambi and was in the AA and they told me that if it broke down it would not be covered although the RAC will tow you home (as long as you are a member that is.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Aug 22, 2010)

i would go for the talisman, fiberglass body and autosleeper quality.
practical motorhome had one as a project this year ,they did a series of upgrades on theirs. Talbot express petrol is beter than the n/a diesel there is a lot of info on the net as well , try ...  http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/TalbotExpressTechnical.htm
good luck with whatever you buy


----------



## kenjones (Aug 22, 2010)

I like Autosleepers build quality but if you do many miles the petrol engine won't be as good on fuel as the diesel van.


----------



## lisa01633 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi .. we were looking at the talbots when searching until i went inside and realised there was hardly any cupboard space ( i know trust a woman to come up with interior) also when we were looking a lot of them didn't have the cam belt done and it's a pain on the talbots .. also we tried to get deisel with power steering .. was hard to find .. so ended up with a peugeut boxer (do not regret one second)

i think if it doesn't hit you in the face and make you think i really want this van then wait until one does


----------



## hobbit (Aug 25, 2010)

*Talbot*

If the Talbot doesn't have power steering they can be a beggar to turn in a
tight situation.My son has one,I've driven it a number of times,and it was heavy.


----------



## Slowhand (Aug 25, 2010)

The petrol engined ones are easy enough to turn because the engine is lighter than the diesel one.


----------



## LaughingHeart (Aug 26, 2010)

hobbit said:


> If the Talbot doesn't have power steering they can be a beggar to turn in a
> tight situation.My son has one,I've driven it a number of times,and it was heavy.




I had to sell my Talbot, because with injured shoulders and arthritis setting in and no power steering, it was getting impossible to maneuver in tight areas.  Apart from that, it was very noisy, even cruising in 5th gear. [Diesel]
Paol.


----------



## winchman (Aug 27, 2010)

I am 100% happy with my Ducato ( its a Talbot with a different badge)
But I only paid £1300 and sepent about £200 on it, so it was cheap, 
I feel 5k is a lot for a vehicle that the manufacturers hardly support any more, bits can be found but sometimes it can be difficult.
The do rust so if its rusty at that price walk away.
The Iveco is a much better base vehicle though.
I feel the Talbots over priced have a look on Ebay and dont forget unless you know exactly what you are doing take a mechanic etc along with you and see that everything works


----------

